# 7greeneyes strain report hub



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

REVISED BELOW

Since I'm starting to pop a grip of new flavors, thought I'd start a hub so I can add new ones at my whim.

eace:&:heart:&:bongin:rips,

7greeneyes

SweetSeeds Jack47 strain Review:  http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60757

WorldOfSeeds Northern Lights&Big Bud: http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=785805#post785805


*(upcoming)*

Kannabia Seeds Mataro Blue Review: 3 sowed July 29th 2012. All 3 broke surface last night.(08-01-2012):yay:

THSeeds A-Train Review: 0/3 germinated. These seed were so tiny and greyish, I didn't have much hope for'em. course it could of never been me . Will try my last two after the MB run.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 23, 2012)

Be interesti whatchin it grow just like yur plants

BWD


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 23, 2012)

Your a pro at this 7.  I'm sure you remember I had a few runs witht the jack 47.  I was gonna do a smoke report then I read yours....  I could've never given such a great decription. Keep it up 7 :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

THANKS :aok: BD, means alot


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Your a pro at this 7. I'm sure you remember I had a few runs witht the jack 47. I was gonna do a smoke report then I read yours.... I could've never given such a great decription. Keep it up 7 :aok:


 
Thank you Lemon Jack, but I think everyone's opinion matters when it comes to personal preference. feel free to post away if you like or not. Have a good one, bud.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing about the Mataro.  Tried to get that but hubby accidentally got Blue City Diesel instead.  
Have you grown stuff from Kannabia before?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

@ *tastyness* 

No , the only Spanish breeder/seed retailer I've grown has been Sweet Seeds JAck47 which is quite exceptional antidepressant/motivational weed. The seeds from Kannabia are frickin huge, no joke they look almost like tiger-striped pumpkin seeds ...lol...very healthy looking.

I'm firmly convinced that Spain and conjoining countries will be the next cannabis haven for breeders, growers and tokers alike. oh, along with Israel. Well...and Washington State if we pass I-502...

Have a good one tastyness.:ciao:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2014)

I've had to relink this. Will post a veg shot or two,  still going strong. 


*Sweet Seeds Jack47:* http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60757


*World Of Seeds: NLxBB:* http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61962

Have a good one, MPer's.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

subbed 4 the ride bro.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 16, 2014)

THanks for subbin. It'll be easier here then finding that thread where I said I'd post pics.

Love the work you're doin with your crossings.

eace: brother


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 22, 2014)

I did a smoke report on Kannabia's award winning mataro blue!


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=895181#post895181


----------

